# Schwarztuch, Mondgespinst und Zaubertuch



## Gen91 (23. November 2008)

Ja der Titel sagt schon alles^^, tuen sie es?


----------



## syrus1337 (24. November 2008)

nein! es ist quasi die erweiterung zu bc! kannst alles herstellen! je nachdem welcher spezi du bei bc warst, kommen halt beim erstellen 2 mal stoff raus! bei mir als schattenschneider zum beispiel 2 mal schwarztuch!

hoffe ich konnte dir helfen!


----------



## jatax (25. November 2008)

sprich für Zauberfeuerschneider ist dann das Zaubertuch relevant?

thx ^^


----------



## le-chuck (25. November 2008)

Für deine Spezi entsprechend gibts sogar nen zweites Tuch (Urmondstoffschneider - Mondspinn 2x, Zauberfeuer - Feuertuch ...)


----------



## SonGuko12 (26. November 2008)

Ja! syrus1337 hat recht! jedes ding hat seinen eigenen cooldown! also machst halt 2 je nach spezi! wie le-chuck beschrieben hat!, ! !!!!!11111elf

omg

lg


----------



## Caßßi1 (6. Dezember 2008)

ne andere Frage,

in bc war ich auf feuerzauberstoff spezialisiert, nun würde ich gerne auf schwarztuch, also schatten wechseln.

das dass geht habe ich schon gehört, aber wie und wo????

weis da jmd bescheid??

habe leider hier im forum nichts darüber gefunden


----------



## Caßßi1 (6. Dezember 2008)

habs gefunden, bin etwas blind heute


----------

